# nooooooo!! not again :(



## idolomantis (Jan 15, 2008)

another terrible molt... am i cursed or something?


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 15, 2008)

yes. :lol: .iv never had a miss moult past L2 and i have alot of mantids..bare in mind iv only kepted them for about 6 months.mayby its onyl matter of time.idols are going to adult soon..lol.mayby your humdierty is to low?are u spraying enough.?


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 15, 2008)

everything is normal....perfect 4 molting


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 15, 2008)

mayby your just having bad luck


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 15, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> mayby your just having bad luck


like always &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Giosan (Jan 15, 2008)

Maybe *you* think it's normal.. but maybe it's not  If it happens so often I think you are doing something wrong, like not spraying often enough! Even if you think you do..


----------



## Mantida (Jan 15, 2008)

Giosan said:


> Maybe *you* think it's normal.. but maybe it's not  If it happens so often I think you are doing something wrong, like not spraying often enough! Even if you think you do..


Hm, I never spray and I don't get any mismolts. Last time I remember, a mismolt happened 3 months ago and the mantis was extremely weak to begin with.

Idolo, how's your caging?


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 15, 2008)

mayby its the fumes from all them coffy shops u have where u live :lol:


----------



## Pelle (Jan 16, 2008)

I doubt it, because mine are shedding allright


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 16, 2008)

Mantida said:


> Hm, I never spray and I don't get any mismolts. Last time I remember, a mismolt happened 3 months ago and the mantis was extremely weak to begin with.Idolo, how's your caging?


i use cages when i go sleeping or when we go to somewher 4 a while( cages are 40cm tall, 20 cm wide and 30cm long the upside and to sides are ventilation, some sticks and leafs are in.. temp=22 celcius and humidety is between the 60 and 80% in sumer 90%. when i,m home they live in my plants and everywhere else they go(even in my bed..lol) i dont know why it goes wrong... maybe they moult 3 cm above a surface &lt;_&lt; @ mj... ye they steal my drugs &lt;_&lt;   -.-


----------



## Peter Clausen (Jan 19, 2008)

You may want to consider using some fine mesh screen or paper towel (kitchen towel). Leaves and twigs don't always provide the necessary molting surfaces.

Peter


----------

